

Someone pursued my electronic puzzle idea - amichail
http://gizmodo.com/338502/magic-cube-heralds-the-future-of-gaming-and-human-interfaces

======
amichail
Here's the Hacker News discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=93647>

